# Excision of skene's gland cyst



## tpkeith (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. excised a Skene's gland cyst - no I&D.  Documentation states ..."the cyst wall was meticulously dissected".  I wouldn't code this as fulguration, either.  Any ideas on a CPT code?  Thanks so much!
Teresa


----------



## EMMANUELA (Apr 22, 2014)

53270 will be a reliable CPT code for excision of skene's gland cyst.


----------

